# Wine El Grande



## jssmith3 (May 24, 2006)

This is my next pen in my painted series.  I was asked to do one on a larger type pen and this is it. Comments welcome.
Janet


----------



## LanceD (May 24, 2006)

Janet, you've done a wonderful job. I like it a lot [8D].

Lance


----------



## PenWorks (May 24, 2006)

Package this with a fine bottle of Vino....& name your price!
Very nice pen & paint job.[]


----------



## Tea Clipper (May 24, 2006)

[:0]WOW[:0]
Awesome job Janet!


----------



## Fangar (May 24, 2006)

Janet,

I am not sure if I have said it before, but you really do some very nice painting.  What a wonderul skill that really makes your pens stand out.  Great work!

On a side note, my Father in law just bottled up 1500 bottles of vino.  Very fine batch this time round.  He gave me two cases just because I take the best of care of his daughter...[]

Fangar


----------



## Ligget (May 24, 2006)

That is beatiful Janet, your work is fantastic![]


----------



## clthayer (May 24, 2006)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing.

Christian


----------



## EdwinSSIV (May 24, 2006)

Another gorgeous pen Janet! [:0]


----------



## pete00 (May 24, 2006)

all i can say is wow !!!!!  that's great.......


----------



## alamocdc (May 24, 2006)

Very pretty pen, Janet![^]


----------



## Ron Mc (May 24, 2006)

Beautifully done!! Boy I wish I could paint.


----------



## fiferb (May 24, 2006)

Very Nice!  What do you use for a finish over the paint?


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 24, 2006)

Beautiful job (as always) !


----------



## Johnathan (May 24, 2006)

Nice work but you better get those grapes of that cloth before it stains![][]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (May 24, 2006)

Hi Janet,

That has to require a great deal of patience, well done, lovely looking pen!


----------



## Jim15 (May 24, 2006)

Beautiful work Janet.


----------



## ken69912001 (May 24, 2006)

That is one beautiful pen. Good work.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 24, 2006)

Incredible!


----------



## gerryr (May 24, 2006)

Beautiful work.  Your painted pens are truly outstanding.[:0]


----------



## wags54 (May 24, 2006)

Janet truely an amazing pen. The craftmanship is outstanding. You have a wonderful talent!


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 24, 2006)

Janet, please re-read all the posts above and color me in agreement!!  That is truly awesome.


----------



## Radman (May 24, 2006)

Send it over this way for closer observation![}]
Party at Fangars!


----------



## fuzzydog (May 24, 2006)

Janet, it is a beautiful pen. The only thing that didn't ring my bell was your initials and date at the tip of the clip. I understand that an artist, such as yourself, sign their work but have you thought about incorperating your signature into the design. ie: the light reflection on the grapes. I hope that I have not offended.
David
Juneau, AK


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 24, 2006)

Janet thats one great looking pen , now all we need is bread and chesse


----------



## Mudder (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Incredible!



That's a little understated.

Janet; this is your best pen to date, and from the quality of the pen that I have seen that is saying a lot. Your talent with the brush compliments your talent as a turner and your attention to detail shows.


----------



## jssmith3 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the great compliments, its one of my favorite ones so far. David, I tried to include it with the painting and didn't like the way it turned out.  I am still working on that part of it since everyone keeps telling me to sign it in some way. I plan on bringing this one to Provo with me if anyone wants to see it up close.
Janet


----------



## thewishman (May 24, 2006)

Gorgeous painting! I loved the sunflower, but this one is even better.

Do you apply any finish over the top of your painting (acrylic paint-right?)?


----------



## Mudder (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> <br />Gorgeous painting! I loved the sunflower, but this one is even better.



I'll tell you someone else who really loved the sunflower......My Wife!

I purchased the sunflower pen to give her on mothers day and she cried when she opened it. She carries that pen in the box with her everyewhere and shows it off every chance she gets.


----------



## challagan (May 24, 2006)

Awesome pen Janet! Beautiful brushwork!

Corey


----------



## jssmith3 (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott, that makes me feel great that she likes it so much.
Makes it all worth it.


----------



## BigRob777 (May 25, 2006)

Janet,
Holy smokes!!!  I didn't think I'd ever see a painted pen that I'd like this much, but this is spectacular.  Johnathan (I think) has one on his site that is really nice too.  Is that maple or holly?  I have a ton of holly, that needs to be cut up and dried and thought about dyeing it, but this idea is even better.  Maybe I can get my wife involved with this hobby.

DISCLAIMER:  Please note that I've only seen a couple of painted pens before this, so this is not meant to be an insult to anyone's painted pens.[]

Rob


----------



## Skye (May 25, 2006)

I have mixed emotions...

I think the painting is superb, that goes without saying.

The wood, I'm not digging. Problem is, I donâ€™t know that I would want to see any more figured wood underneath it because I wouldnâ€™t want it to stand out more than the painting. Similar to not wanting a kit to stand out more than the wood. Obviously this wood is more of a 'blank canvas', but I cant help but to wonder what a little more figure would  have looked like. I guess to me it's like painting a Monet on a paper towel; The canvas doesnâ€™t deserve the art.

One more note; While Iâ€™m sure you want the signature in a place thatâ€™s obvious, I think being _right_ next to the clip may be a little too obvious. Itâ€™s like an artist signing a painting in the middle of the image.

Hopefully you can take this a constructive. Some people cant see it for what it is.


----------



## jssmith3 (May 25, 2006)

Thank you Skye, I am not taking your comments negatively.  I appreciate them.  The sunflower pen that Mudder has has more figure in it and I liked the way it looked.  As for the signature I am still working on that one.  I had even thought about putting it under the clip all together so it wouldn't be seen unless you really looked, whats your opinion on that?  
I have never tried to paint a monet on a paper towel, is it hard to do? []

Have a good day.


----------



## Skye (May 25, 2006)

I donâ€™t know that I would try that hard to hide your sig, you do want there to  be a certain amount or recognition there. Not only for pride, but a noticeable trademark that distinguishes your pens from other crafters. I think it's Jonathan who's also painting pens (dragon pen), so you'll need something that people can see that sets yours apart from theirs. Iâ€™d just try to show it somewhere near the art, maybe on the back side of the bottom. Just preference because Iâ€™m used to seeing art signed at the bottom of the canvas, so it seems a fitting place. Having it on the bottom end, to the rear of the pen allows it to be out in the open while not in your face while looking at the closed pen. Normally people spin the pen around and look at the rear as well, so itâ€™ll be obvious at that point, yet not in-your-face at first glance.

Painting on napkins, no Iâ€™ve never tried. Been a loooong time since I picked up a brush and was never all that good at it. Iâ€™d say keep with the pens, youâ€™re on a roll 
[]


----------



## jssmith3 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks you everyone for you awesome comments.  I really appreciate it.  Have a great evening.
Janet


----------

